# Purge Them From These Worlds: Inquisitor



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Kadorian System has long survived on the fringe of the Tau Empire completely undisturbed. The Tau avoided contact and were never recorded entering the system. Recently, however, Tau vessels had been spotted scouting the different planets in the area. All of these occurrences were peaceful, the Tau never firing upon any Imperial vessel and vice versa. While it is widely considered heresy to allow the Xenos to live, the local PDF and Imperial Guard forces stationed in the system would not be able to withstand a full force invasion, and hope to avoid a full out war, as reinforcements are too far to reach them quickly.

Lately, there have been reports of Human/Tau interaction rising in the system, going even as far as socialization and trade. Even worse, the planetary tithes have gone dry, and no one is answering as to why this has occurred. As such, an Inquisitor has been dispatched to investigate what has been taking place in the system, and deal with it by any means necessary.

----------------------------

Ok, so this is my first attempt at a RP online like this, and I am hoping to make it so die rolling is actually feasibly possible. I have 3 different ideas as to how this could possibly work out, and I hope it does in the end, as it would be quite fun to play this as if we were playing it table top. I plan on using the Inquisitor Ruleset, available for free from GW, so hopefully all goes well. I will include links at the end of this post.

That being said, I am looking for a total of 3-5 players. One will be the Inquisitor assigned to the mission while the remaining 2-4 will be his retinue. Please choose what type of character you will play from the character creation section of the rules. DO NOT ROLL YOUR STATS. Stats will be rolled and equipment therefore picked after I have confirmed your character.

Speaking of equipment, here are the restrictions I have devised for the campaign:
60 points to spend on weapons, equipment, armor, etc.
Only Common and Rare Weapons are allowed to start out with, as are the following Exotic Weapons: Digital Weapons, Needle Pistol, and Web Pistol. Mechadendrites and Servo Skulls may be included, not sure yet
Limit of one chain weapon or one power weapon per character
Choose 2 abilities/talents for free, others will cost 5 points each (Some exotic talents will be excluded)
Psychic powers as per rules
If I forgot anything, my apologies ^^

Remember not to roll stats until after I accept your character. Please use the following template to submit your character:

Name:

Class:

Appearance:

History:

Personality:

Other Info: (Not Required)

I look forward to seeing your awesome characters!

Positions still available:
Inquisitor: Available
Retinue 1: Available
Retinue 2: Available
Retinue 3: Available
Retinue 4: Available

Links to the Inquisitor Rules can be found at http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?catId=cat480007a&categoryId=1100009&section=&aId=4900004
Character sheets: http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1320034_Inq_Reference_sheet.pdf


----------

